# SOLD - Umbrella and mount for NRS size pipe. $75 obo



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Where?


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Pick up in Leadville... 80461


----------



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

SOLD - this umbrella will shade a local snout captain! Awesome!


----------

